# 2011 BB cable guide



## stephenstewarty (Dec 28, 2021)

Anyone in UK know where to source a BB cable guide for 2011 r5sl?thanks


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Any reason one of these wouldn't work?

(1) under bottom brkt cable guide - Bing


----------

